# Look What I Got!!!!



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Aww, so cute! It reminds me of that whistling puppy video. lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gorgeous! How are you going to handle the wait until she comes home?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG How incredibly sweeeetttt. So nice your breeder sent this to you!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Pure cuteness!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Way too adorable!!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

That is so cute! What a nice thing for your breeder to do. It looks like she's already working on the obstacle course. Big stuffed toy to climb over.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AHHH, adorable!!!!! Hope they keep those videos coming!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Aww, so cute! It reminds me of that whistling puppy video. lol


I had the same thought! I always wondered if that was a golden. 

Adorable video, Ann -- Keep them coming<:


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I just saw this... how freakin cute!!!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness. That was a cuteness overload. Hope you get weekly video updates!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute !!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Adorable! (Cocasse's ears shot right up when he heard her. lol)


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

At last!! My computer wouldn't let me open the video for some reason.!!

She is gorgeous... looking forward to seeing more of her.

Do you have a name yet?


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Woops! Sorry! just read back to the first post..

Gabby.. thats a cute name for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ann*

ANN

Gabby is so precious-that is wonderful having a video of her at this age!
Bet you can't wait until six more weeks go by!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Karen

That video is a couple weeks old now... I only have to wait 4 more weeks. I can hardly stand it... I need to ask for another one now that they are more mobile.


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

gorgeous an very sweet!!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow what a cutie !


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Gabby is a vocal little sweetie...congrats!


----------

